

Ask HN: What do you use for website monitoring? - hybrid11


======
cpt1138
curl -o /dev/null -s -w '%{http_code}'
<http://www.example.com/somepath/version.txt>

------
adam-_-
What kind of website monitoring? Just checking a random domain is available on
the internet? Then yes, Pingdom is a no brainer.

If you have a complex application with multiple moving parts you'd probably
want to look into something like nagios.

------
samirageb
Cloudkick, New Relic, Nagios, Nimsoft

Pingdom is pretty fail and unrealiable tbh. Hopefully this helps a bit.

------
ianpurton
I think most people use Pingdom, it's relatively cheap and does the job.

However if you want to go a bit deeper and see how the underlying server is
behaving you need something like <http://servermonitoringhq.com>

------
detour
server density.

------
davidhansen
We're currently running three different monitoring services:

Pingdom - for global average responsiveness. Server Density - for server
internals monitoring. Blamey & Stella - for public status reports.

I highly recommend checking out Blamey & Stella, if for no other reason than
their brand is absolutely hilarious, and they offer a pretty good product, as
well:

<http://www.blamestella.com/>

